# Layout boat



## goose_716 (Sep 22, 2007)

I have almost completed building one and have no idea wher you go for diver ducks and such. I usually go to harold crane and ogden. Could anyone direct me in the correct direction basically where to launch from. I don't have another boat to transport it out to a area either 
thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You can hunt diver at Ogden bay or farmington bay or up at brbr


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

any large open body of water will do. just take your bino's and glass for them diver ducks. congrats on building a layout! not an easy task. built 3 last summer... you only do stupid things like that once in your life! 8)


----------



## goose_716 (Sep 22, 2007)

I see pics of people hunting out of them and it appears they are on a large body of water I thought it was the salt lake but wasn't sure. Is the reason that i asked. I thought maybe people were launching maybe where the airboats launch and went from there but i don't know where that even is


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

it seems a lot of folks hunt FB. not a bad place to start. you can hunt any large body of water and shoot both divers and puddlers. however puddlers can be very frustrating when targeting them.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm building one for next season. I'm going to put a little motor on it, gas powered weedeater!! 
Is there a was to get out on the gsl? I saw a ton of birds out there last winter but I don't know where to launch. what is the best place to access the lake?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I'm building one for next season. I'm going to put a little motor on it, gas powered weedeater!!
> Is there a was to get out on the gsl? I saw a ton of birds out there last winter but I don't know where to launch. what is the best place to access the lake?


i'm told you can launch out by that the salt air. what type of tender boat are you using? it would be a bad idea to get caught in even 15mph winds in a layout boat out there.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

APD said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm building one for next season. I'm going to put a little motor on it, gas powered weedeater!!
> ...


Yeah I didn't think of that! I was planning on not using a tender boat. I was going to put a little motor on it so I could use it without a tender boat. It is going to be a 2 man boat about 14 feet long and about 6 feet wide. Salt lake would get choppy, I didn't think of that. I guess I'll have to look around at other spots. Can you shoot on willard bay?


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Can you shoot on willard bay?


 o-||


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

357bob said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you shoot on willard bay?
> ...


Thanks for the insight!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Yeah I didn't think of that! I was planning on not using a tender boat. I was going to put a little motor on it so I could use it without a tender boat. It is going to be a 2 man boat about 14 feet long and about 6 feet wide. Salt lake would get choppy, I didn't think of that. I guess I'll have to look around at other spots. Can you shoot on willard bay?


willard bay reservoir could be a very dangerous attempt. make sure you have tender boat!!! spray shield and floatation foam in the boat. with the boat traffic that place gets and any wind can push some bigger waves... a little motor would weight your back end down making it easier for a wave to roll right in. if you think the gsl gets choppy just take a look at willard on the same windy day.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Willard is a state park. No Shooting


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm sticking with the gsl, all that salt seams to make it thick and less choppy.
who knows by next year the whole layout itch might just go away. divers are kinda nasty anyway!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

wileywapati said:


> Willard is a state park. No Shooting


i think we had this conversation before. but the only state park at willard is the marina area. i think the law is you have to be half mile or something like that away, then its all good. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Yeah I'm sticking with the gsl, all that salt seams to make it thick and less choppy.
> who knows by next year the whole layout itch might just go away. divers are kinda nasty anyway!!


That really depends on where you go.... I was on the beach last Sunday and in half an hour (after blowing off my back all morning) when the wind switched, it was so bad I'm positive that the guys parked just down from me in their duck boat had a pretty hellacious ride back to the marina. Its not a good place to be in any boat when the wind kicks up and the lake gets big swells. I'd imagine as shallow as that thing is on the south side, its about like being on Utah Lake in a wind storm.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice on the Willard State Park rules. Obviously I missed the other discussion. The reason I brought this is was I taught Bowhunter Education Class up that way last spring. For our field day we fire one shot from a firearm and of course a couple of arrows. Knowing that Willard had the State Park classification I worked through my contacts at the DWR to see if I could gain permission to discharge a weapon and not only was I told no, so was my contact at the DWR.


----------

